# Generic spreadsheet, of a contract to use?



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

where or who did your contract for you, is there a downlload able Generic in laymens terms form out there that I could get or see how its layed out to use? thats not going to cost a arm and a leg.
Starting to get in to the commercial bids and need some idea to keep them to there word!!

any help would be most appreciated

thanks


----------

